# Thinking about adding a second poodle?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love it that you are so happy with your poodles! You waited so long for the right pup, and then two come along almost at the same time. And they are so obviously happy with you, too. 

I agree on the two dogs thing - hard work at the puppy stage, but mine play together so happily, and are such good company for each other, that it was more than worth it. And there is always at least one to snuggle or play with me, too!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Skye, MPS poster child. :adore:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Our first poodle, Indie, is 9 years old. When we got the puppy, now 10 months old, we saw Indie really play with another dog for the very first time. She was always ready to fetch the ball, but now the two of them roll around playing all the time...Lady has never been without Indie and when they are running loose at the park Lady won't go too far without her...they are soooo cute together!

So glad your second poo is such a love!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am so very happy that you have had a great experience with rescue. Thank goodness for those two little ones that you came along. They have fulfilled your life and you theirs. It is wonderful that you opened a thread to share what a joy it can be to adopt rescue poodles._


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

having two poodles has been *amazing* for me too.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> having two poodles has been *amazing* for me too.


I know...I love it!
Off topic here, fracturedcircle, you have hedgehogs, too, right? You should see the Calico Critters Hedgehog babies. My daughter, who is 5, is collecting Calico Critters. They are adorable!!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I am so happy for you to have found such great rescues. I have sort of put the "word out" are far as a rescue goes but am also checking out options as far as adopting an adult( not ready for another puppy  from a breeder.. I had just headed to the forum to ask some 2 poodle questions when i saw your post  My DH is not so sure..while he misses our little dog he doesnt feel the need as i do to have another smaller dog. Most of the time I think Hoolie would be so happy to have a playmate as well. Our Greyhound just doesnt play and mostly considers him a nuisance. My only concern is sharing time with them but I think we can work that out


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Skye said:


> I know...I love it!
> Off topic here, fracturedcircle, you have hedgehogs, too, right? You should see the Calico Critters Hedgehog babies. My daughter, who is 5, is collecting Calico Critters. They are adorable!!!


yes, I'm the crazy hedgehog lady. :smile: where do you find the Calico Critters?


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

Having two spoo puppies very close together has had it's challenges, but we would not change a thing! Jazzi was 10wks, when she came to live with us and then Ella at 8wks when Jazzi was 8 months! It was work but we loved them! Having two so close in age has been fun. They are inseparable, and we can't imagine our lives with out TWO Poodles ever. Yeah Skye for posting this! I will always believe 2 is the way to go!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

jazzi480 said:


> I will always believe 2 is the way to go!


me too!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I definately believe 2 are the way to go! My girls have been such a joy and 1 dog just wouldn't do!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like to add a second dog to our family but I'm waiting for the right timing. I didn't have a job when Nickel came. Now I don't have the time to train another puppy


----------

